
More people being forced out of Angular team - robertwalsh0
https://twitter.com/ThomasBurleson/status/1283902169226280960
======
googthrowaway42
When I worked at Google, Rob came and gave a talk to our team about NgRx.

Based on my experience at Google and having worked extensively with front end
technologies there I am not surprised that someone as talented as Rob was
forced to quit. The Angular project and how it relates to other front end
technologies within Google is unbelievably political and it almost seems as
though the Angular team takes pleasure in suppressing superior technologies
and solutions.

An example of this is that the Angular team also owns support for Typescript
within Google (not organizationally, but it's the same people). They turned
off support for .tsx despite many protests from many, many different teams
within Google and the motive was very clearly to dissuade the use of React.

~~~
robwormald
Ugh. Thanks for the kind words :)

------
vekker
This just confirms the sentiment shared in the article by Jeff Cross in March.
It's very, very disconcerting. Especially for people who've been working with
Angular(JS) for years, like me. A fish rots from the head.

At a certain point, if Google can't get its leadership together, the community
should probably just do a fork

------
aliswe
One comment that stood out to me in that thread was the accusation of casteism
in connection with Sundars leadership style - an extreme (but pecurliarly
specific) claim for sure. I hope that accusation is groundless. If you feel it
is, please refute it in the thread as it's currently uncontested.

~~~
solarkraft
> as it's currently uncontested

What indication is there for it being true?

~~~
aliswe
I'm asking as well!

------
em-bee
there are two articles mentiond in the thread, which are worth reading.

[https://medium.com/@devinlijkw/why-angular-
sucks-c90f4e73423...](https://medium.com/@devinlijkw/why-angular-
sucks-c90f4e734231)

[https://medium.com/@jeffbcross/jeffs-letter-to-the-
angular-t...](https://medium.com/@jeffbcross/jeffs-letter-to-the-angular-team-
and-community-5367934a16c9)

jeff also mentions rob eisenbergs earlier departure

[http://bluespire.com/eisenbergeffect/blog/2014/11/17/leaving...](http://bluespire.com/eisenbergeffect/blog/2014/11/17/leaving-
angular/)

which i find interesting because one of the reasons i like aurelia is because
rob tried to work with angular before going his own way.

